# Two rats died same night with blood on butts



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Hey all, I was curious if anyone was familiar with what could cause two apparently healthy rats to both suddenly die overnight.

My coworker explained to me that she woke up this morning to find her two newest rats deceased. She has had two rats for a while and wanted to buy some more since she loves them so much. I helped her pick out all the stuff she needed and made sure she got some good food, etc. and I know she takes wonderful care of all of her animals (she has tons at her ranch, from horses to turtles to rats, cats, dogs, etc.). Her other rats were and are still doing great. She ended up buying a whole other multi level cage for these two new rats who she purchased about 2 weeks ago.

She said she kept a very close eye on them since their cage was in her living room. She said she fed the same food, same water source, same bedding, same everything as her other rats so there was no problems there. She said there was no sign of illness and the night before they died they were both active and doing fine.

What could cause TWO rats to die overnight? She said they were on different levels so it wasn't a fight or anything and they were just both dead with a small amount of blood from their butts...
I work at a pet store and my manager said it could have been due to stress, but that doesn't seem likely to me. After all, they had been at her house for 2 weeks already.

I told her I would ask this forum and see if anyone had a clue what might have caused this.
I'm at a loss personally.. I have no idea =/

Thanks for any responses.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

They sound like they heamorraged internally. This can be caused by previous injuries (such as from a long fall) or by a nasty internal infection. I woild nave thought shed have spotted very ill rats if it was an infection. I dont suppose she noticed them fall at all? It is possible they were injured prior to coming to her.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

She didn't see them fall or anything. Wouldn't they have shown signs of injuries in some fashion if it was internal damage? I'm ignorant on the subject but I would imagine they would deteriorate over time if it was something like an internal injury. She said they were acting completely normal this whole time.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

was the blood on their rumps? Or actually from their anus?


----------



## Freerangepirate (Jan 18, 2013)

I hate to say this but my brother in law is an exterminator, and he told me when rats are poisoned that you will usually find them with blood from the anus. I can't say that's what happened but is the only time I have ever heard of anything like that


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SaraBRattie (Aug 29, 2012)

If rats get into poison they bleed from every orphus. I sadly had this happen with soft furred rats. My dad makes me keep them in the garage and a few babies got out and into rat poison. I found them but it was too late. The all ate enough of it that they bled out overnight. It was so sad. After that I put the poison up. My dad doesn't know and I'm sure if he saw he would give me crap. =(


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Hmm.. not sure if that's the case, but I will ask her if she let them roam around the previous night. That would definitely explain both of them dying the same night if they somehow got in to something poisonous.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't think it's internal injuries, but don't rule it out. I had a rat die of internal injuries, and there was significant behavior, temperament (he bit me for the first time) and temperature change. But it could be a different type.. I dunno, it just doesn't sound like internal bleeding to me. Maybe an internal deformity?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

I just don't see the likelihood of two rats both having internal deformities that kill them the same night.

I asked her today and she said the rats hadn't been let out of their cages to run around yet because she was still trying to get them used to being held and just generally being comfortable with her. So they definitely didn't run in to some poison.. I'm still not sure what caused this.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How old were the rats? Did she get the 2 of them from the same source/same enclosure? They might be siblings?


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

They were still relatively young, about 2 months old. She got them from the same enclosure, yes. True.. they might have been siblings.


----------

